# Desert safaris - recommend me operators?



## Solberg (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola people!

Me and the other half have been thinking of doing a desert safari before it gets murderously hot out there.

So naturally I turn to the expert expats on here for advice. Any particularly good operators? Any we should avoid at all costs?

Also, are there anywhere areas that come highly recommended. The Empty Quarter seems an obvious destination, not least because I want to see the highest dunes on the planet. 

Cheers, and TFIT!

PS: We're based out of AD, but are happy to go elsewhere.


----------



## Solberg (Mar 27, 2012)

C'mon! I know you're out there, so spill it.


----------



## kyakobi (Jul 10, 2012)

you should join ad4x4 club, thats their website:-

ad4x4.C0M/club/


----------

